# Logo/CD Cover Design für Rockband



## uschitour (6. November 2005)

Hallo !

Ich möchte ein CD Cover Design für eine Rockband erstellen.
Das momentante Logo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




gefällt mir irgendwie gar nicht...

Die Band heißt Transmission Club, was ja soviel bedeutet wie "Übertragungs Club", d.h. die Musik "rüberbringen".

Hat da jemand eine Idee was man da machen könnte ?!


----------



## ShadowMan (6. November 2005)

Hi!

Darfst du das Logo denn einfach so verändern? Denn das ist ja eigentlich etwas, woran man eine Band wiedererkennen sollte. Schön ist das Logo allerdings nicht, aber irgendwie finde ich es "anders" und somit auch wieder auffallend.

Zu Übertragen muss man sich gedanken machen was übertragen bedeutet. Zum einen Datenübertragung über ein Kabel oder wireless, zum anderen aber sicherlich auch wie du schon sagtest Musik zum Hörer "übertragen". Schallwellen wären daher sicherlich kein falscher Ansatz.

Lg,
Manuel


----------



## uschitour (7. November 2005)

Ja das Logo ist ja wie du schon sagst verbesserungswürdig...
Man könnte ja das bestehende (mal vom schriftzug abgesehen)
logo ja etwas aufpeppen, evtl. mit Blitzen oder wie du sagts schallwellen..

mir fällt da nur nix konkretes ein, und ich hoffe daher auf ein paar anregungen...

die band ist ja auch noch in der "entstehungsphase"


----------



## Duddle (7. November 2005)

Hmmm, "Transmission" bedeutet ja Schaltung oder Übergang, ne? Und bis jetzt ist das Ding ja auch in die technische Richtung gezogen.

Schau dich doch mal um, was in der Elektrotechnik für Symbole genutzt werden. Dort kannst du möglicherweise eine passende Inspiration holen. Irgendwas abstrahiertes... keine Ahnung.

Duddle


----------



## Frapet (8. November 2005)

Ich würd's vielleicht wirklich mit Halb-Kreisen (bzw. Schallwellen)  versuchen die z.B. aus einem Lautsprecher kommen (wir kennen ja alle den Knopf auf einer Fernbedienung wo so ein stilisierter Lautsprecher drauf ist der durchgestrichen ist [Mute-Knopf], vielleicht nicht 100%ig den [natürlich nicht durchgestrichen] aber so in der Art)
Eine Idee wären auch noch stilisierte Kopfhörer.


----------



## uschitour (9. November 2005)

So, moin zusammen!

Hab gestern mal gesessen und bißchen rumgefrickelt...
Hier die Ergebnisse!

Leider sind die beiden Ausgangsbilder zu pixelig...
Jetzt ist die Frage wie ich die ein bißchen besser aufbereiten kann? Jemand ne Idee?

Außerdem gefällt mir die Schrift irgendwie gar nicht... Ist Bookman Old Style...
hab aber absolut nix anderes passendes gefunden....


----------



## Leola13 (9. November 2005)

Hai,

das geht ja eigentlich in den Grunge Stil. 
Das heisst für mich auf dem Bild mit dem Generatorrad (?) etwas mehr Unsauberkeit erzeugen. Auf dem Bild mit den Kästchen sind ja schon (Wasser)-Flecken drauf.
Die Schrift, auf der Seite mit den Namen. wür ich lassen. Auf dem eigentlichen Cover auch eine Schrift im Grunge Look.
Das Bild der Band ist auch zu sauber.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Eigentlich gehört dies ja gar nicht mehr in den Photoshop Bereich, sondern in dei Creative Lounge.  ;-]


----------



## uschitour (9. November 2005)

hehe generatorrad... das is ne sandburg    

das problem ist, dass die bilder eine zu niedrige auflösung haben und nachher beim druck bestimmt nicht so gut aussehen. hab die von 400x300 auf 1000x800 vergrößert (um mal die Relation zu sehen)

haste denn mal nen tipp für ne grunge schrift ?


----------



## Leola13 (9. November 2005)

Hai,

wegen der Schrift schau mal hier  und in der entsprechenden Katergorie.

wegen der Vergrösserung das wird nicht gehen, aber laut einem Tipp von Scott Kelby gibt es bei Vergrösserungen in 10 % Schritten sehr gute Ergebnisse auch bei hohen Vergrösserungen. (   Irgendwie hört sich der Satz blöd an.)

Klasse Sandburg.    

Ciao Stefan


----------



## uschitour (9. November 2005)

Dann werde ich das mal probieren mit den 10 % schritten.

wegen der schrift gucke ich mal.


----------

